# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  film dveloppement informatique

## amazircool

Salut les forumeurs, S.V.P y a pas quel un entre nous qui a dj vu un filme qui donne une bonne image sur le dveloppement informatique ? Cest a   dire un filme qui donne une vision sur certain tches de dveloppeurs.
Je veux montrer le filme a des stagiaires en dveloppement informatique.
Merci. Davance. :;):

----------


## Skyounet

> Salut les forumeurs, S.V.P y a pas quel un entre nous qui a dj vu un filme qui donne une bonne image sur le dveloppement informatique ? Cest a   dire un filme qui donne une vision sur certain tches de dveloppeurs.
> Je veux montrer le filme a des stagiaires en dveloppement informatique.
> Merci. Davance.


Nan aucun film de ce genre. Dans les films l'informatique c'est de la magie, tu fais plein de truc sans jamais toucher la souris, et ton PC fait bip bip  chaque fois qu'une ligne s'affiche  l'ecran, sans oublier l'affichage, noir avec la police verte.

Donc non dsol.
Sinon regarde dans ce forum y'a un thread sur les films sur l'informatique, mais t'attends pas  trouver quelque chose de potable.

----------


## mamiberkof

> Nan aucun film de ce genre. Dans les films l'informatique c'est de la magie, tu fais plein de truc sans jamais toucher la souris, et ton PC fait bip bip  chaque fois qu'une ligne s'affiche  l'ecran, sans oublier l'affichage, noir avec la police verte..


hihh... +1  ::king::

----------


## smyley

> Nan aucun film de ce genre. Dans les films l'informatique c'est de la magie, tu fais plein de truc sans jamais toucher la souris, et ton PC fait bip bip  chaque fois qu'une ligne s'affiche  l'ecran, sans oublier l'affichage, noir avec la police verte.
> 
> Donc non dsol.
> Sinon regarde dans ce forum y'a un thread sur les films sur l'informatique, mais t'attends pas  trouver quelque chose de potable.


Donc a n'existe pas les super hackers style Die Hard 4 ? mince, j'y croyais autant qu'au pre noel ...
Mais bon c'est vrai, c'est toujours de la magie, des gars qui prennent le controle d'un satellite  partir d'un pc portable de 1995, enfin bref ...

----------


## Biosox

c'est vrai que a me fche un peu quand on voit des choses compltements ahurissantes (tres  la mode en ce moment: le super-super-super-zoom sur un coin de la photo deja floue  la base, hop un petit filtre et on arrive a reconnaitre le mchant grce  son reflet dans les lunettes de soleil poses derrire les rideaux)

Mais en mme temps,



> Cest a dire un filme qui donne une vision sur certain tches de dveloppeurs.


c'est moin sexy qu'un film sur un medecin aux urgences, ou un avocat dans une grosse affaire, ou un espion durant la guerre froide.

Notre heros parviendra-t-il  localiser l'orginie de la fuite de mmoire de son programme? Un film plein d'action et d'motion!!!
bof...

----------


## mamiberkof

> Notre heros parviendra-t-il  localiser l'orginie de la fuite de mmoire de son programme? Un film plein d'action et d'motion!!!
> bof...


Un film d'horreur quand l'cran de la mort de Windows soudainement apparait  l'ecran  ::aie::  ::aie::  c'est suppper.. les geeks dis..Ohh mon Dieux !! quel horreur...

----------


## smyley

> Un film d'horreur quand l'cran de la mort de Windows soudainement apparait  l'ecran  c'est suppper.. les geeks dis..Ohh mon Dieux !! quel horreur...


T'imagines dans la salle: toutes les filles hurlent "AAARG un BSOD, vite protge moi" en se jetant dans les bras de son geek bien aim  ::lol::

----------


## witch

moi je prefere plutot les films qui font froid au dos, les films qui reprsente d'une faon qui parait relle des evenements de massacre et qui reprsente  quel point nous les humains nous sommes faibles, ces films amricain ils sont super bien fait, je les admire, ils incarnent pleins d'astuces  ::):

----------


## dragonfly

> moi je prefere plutot les films qui font froid au dos, les films qui reprsente d'une faon qui parait relle des evenements de massacre et qui reprsente  quel point nous les humains nous sommes faibles, ces films amricain ils sont super bien fait, je les admire, ils incarnent pleins d'astuces


?? le rapport avec l'informatique ? ::aie::

----------


## AdriM

Il parait qd mme que la dernire mode en srie US, c'est de mettre en scne des geeks... Le premier pas est fait  ::aie::

----------


## Loceka

> Il parait qd mme que la dernire mode en srie US, c'est de mettre en scne des geeks... Le premier pas est fait


Alors elle date "la dernire mode", parce que c'tait dj le cas dans X-Files, Sliders, Buffy, ...

Sinon pour qu'un film mettant en scne des dveloppeurs soit "acceptable" faudrait plutt que ce soit un film "intello", parce qu'un film d'action ou  suspens euh... a risquerait d'tre vite long.  ::aie:: 

Au bout de 1h30 de film : 
M'enfin mais c'est bien sr ! J'avais oubli d'incrmenter ma variable !
Quel suspens insoutenable.  ::P:

----------


## AdriM

Ce sont des sries o le geek typique est le hros de la srie... Je pense pas que David Duchovny soit l'exemple meme du geek  ::mouarf::

----------


## witch

> ?? le rapport avec l'informatique ?


ben l'intelligence, la ruse..etc a entre dans les qualits d'un informaticien ::):

----------


## Higestromm

Bah dans Jurrassic Park, la scne avec l'informaticien qui arrete pas de gueuler qu'il veux plus de sous et qu'il y en a marre de dboguer son programme est assez raliste  ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

> Bah dans Jurrassic Park, la scne avec l'informaticien qui arrete pas de gueuler qu'il veux plus de sous et qu'il y en a marre de dboguer son programme est assez raliste


Sans oublier le bureau en bordel avec plein de bouffe et de boissons.

----------


## Lung

> Bah dans Jurrassic Park, la scne avec l'informaticien qui arrete pas de gueuler qu'il veux plus de sous et qu'il y en a marre de dboguer son programme est assez raliste


Et celle du deuxime informaticien qui critique les mthodes de travail de son collgue.

 :;):

----------


## pseudocode

ou ca...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vRyKslGrGk

 ::aie::

----------


## Higestromm

:8O:

----------


## GLDavid

> ou ca...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vRyKslGrGk


Punaise !  :8O:  Je ne m'en souvenais plus de cette srie ! Elle passait dans les annes 80, j'avais 7-8 ans avec mon Atari 800 XL, je rvais du matos du boutonneux. Ca ne nous rajeunit pas tout a ! A l'poque, on salivait comme des malades rien que pour afficher une pyramide en 3D en mode "fil de fer". Et puis, dans cette srie, tout tait rsolu avec un Commodore 64. Remarquez dans ID4 (Independance Day), les aliens taient stopps avec un MacIntosh et un virus programm dessus (sans doute que Jeff Glodblum a d install MacOS 9 sur le vaisseau Alien, videmment que le vaisseau explose aprs a  ::aie:: ).

@++

----------


## pseudocode

> Ca ne nous rajeunit pas tout a ! A l'poque, on salivait comme des malades rien que pour afficher une pyramide en 3D en mode "fil de fer".


Tu rigoles mais c'est a cause de ce generique que j'ai fait mes premiers algos de calcul 3D sur mon T07/70.  ::D: 




> Et puis, dans cette srie, tout tait rsolu avec un Commodore 64.


Par contre, faudra m'expliquer pourquoi il allume un oscilloscope... Sans doute pour regarder le signal de son modem acoustique.  ::roll::

----------


## sharrascript

salut  tous,

pourtant question scnario, il y a de quoi faire!!!

Pleins de simspemce (c'est pour imiter la faon de parler d'un gars connu^^) et tout et tout!!

exemple d'ide, accrochez vous c'est du lourd!!!

Informatique bah quoi

++  ::P: 

EDIT: y manque vraiment un super hros qui sauve tout l'monde^^

----------


## aityahia

Firewall avec Harison Ford performant plus que jamais a voir absolument.

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Suck My GeeK egalement  paraitre la bande annonce est dispo sur youtube et autres daylimotion !
J'attends de voir le film mais ca a l'air d'etre du sur-lourd !

----------


## AdriM

Juste le titre, a laisse rveur...

----------


## lakitrid

> Firewall avec Harison Ford performant plus que jamais a voir absolument.


J'aurais plutt dis l'inverse,  ne surtout pas voir. Le film est assez ridicule et je 'lai vraiment pas aim. C'est un avis personnel.
De plus le sujet informatique ne sert que de prtexte et est pas vraiment exploit.

----------


## fayred

Bonjour,

Y a CyberTraque quand mme, c'est pas vraiment un dveloppeur Kevin Mitnick mais bon, c'est sympa quand mme!
cf ici

Aprs je vous rejoints sur le fait que c'est difficile de faire un film passionnant sur les dveloppeurs. Sur les informaticiens par contre c'est facile sauf qu'on est un peu trop pris pour des intellos boutonneux. (C'est marrant quand je rencontre des gens : 
- et toi tu fais quoi (sous-entendu :comme truc de fille : coiffeuse, caissire???)?
Et que je rponds (mystrieusement bien sur!) dveloppeuse informatique, j'adore le grand silence qui suit!!!! ::mouarf::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

je recommande antitrust avec ryan philipp

----------


## Aitone

En film de bien, y'a : (par ordre de prfrence)
L'attaque des dveloppeursLe dveloppeur dveloppera trois foisLe retour des dveloppeurs tueursY'a t-il un dveloppeur pour dbugger le systmeL'histoire du dveloppement informatique depuis 1742  nos jours

----------


## Lung

> je recommande antitrust avec ryan philipp


Ce qui m'avait fait rire, c'est les dveloppeurs capable de juger la qualit d'un bout de code d'au moins une centaine de lignes, en un coup d'oeil.

----------


## lakitrid

Oui a et pas mal de petite incohrence. 
Mais en soit antitrust est dj un peu mieux que le "reste".

Tu as aussi Opration Espadon mais qui reste trs orient action.

----------


## fenkys

Plaignez vous. A la base j'ai suivi une formation de biologiste. Vous trouvez que les ordinateurs font n'importe quoi dans les films, et bien compar  la biologie c'est hyperraliste. Petites citations de Jean Peace et Dmeyeur : 
 - les hybrides ET/humains (alors que croiser un humain et son plus proche cousin le chimpanze est impossible), dans Star Trek, V et plein d'autres
 - L'integration d'ADN extraterrestre (Dj ils ont le mme ADN que nous alors que les possibilits sont inombrables) provoque aussitot la mutation d'un adulte en hybride au physique mi humain, mi ET. Ca marche aussi avec des animaux comme dans la Mouche.
 - A l'inverse, un hybride ET/humain auquel on extrait l'ADN ET redonne un humain tout  fait normal. (Stargate Atlantis)
 - Les hormones ET qui ont le mme effet sur les humains que sur les ET et inversement, alors que chez l'humains les mmes hormones ont des effets different selon les sexes.
 - Le hros, empoisonn, contamin ou autre trouve au dernier moment un echantillon du virus, bacterie, poison et le donne au laboratoire qui fabrique un antidote dans la foule (on a le virus du sida depuis 20 ans et on a toujours rien).
 - Des thories invalides depuis 100 ans qui servent de squelette  un scenario complet.

Tout a parce que je voulais dire aussi "Antitrust", film dans lequel est les scnaristes ont agrandi leur vocabulaire (Linux, Open Source, libre), mais on me l'a fauch. Et puis la socit informatique tentaculaire qui cherche  contrler tous les ordinateurs du monde cre par un ex gnie qui a programm un OS pour micro 20 ans plus tt et limine ses concurrent par abus de monopole n'est pas crdible. Autrement, je peux vous recommander "Pirates" ou le sujet est vraiment des crackers en activit (y compris la partie la moins joyeuse de leur mtier : le passage devant le juge), mme si les ordi font un peu n'importe quoi comme d'hab.

----------


## witch

> (C'est marrant quand je rencontre des gens : 
> - et toi tu fais quoi (sous-entendu :comme truc de fille : coiffeuse, caissire???)?
> Et que je rponds (mystrieusement bien sur!) dveloppeuse informatique, j'adore le grand silence qui suit!!!!


Salut,
ben c'est tout  fait normal, puisque tout les gens qui russissent sur ce domaine et qui font preuve d'une comptence assez distingue sont du sexe masculin, mais bon, il ya toujours une possibilit de 1% qu'une femme soit une dirigeante d'une grande socit, et c'est souvent dans des domaines autres que le dveloppement, je pense qu'une femme a dj ses qualits qui l'a distingue de l'homme ce qui peut expliquer cette incohrence.
mais tu sais une femme intelligente peut bien avoir des enfants intelligents, mais un homme intelligent risque de ne pas en avoir si sa femme est conne , mdrrrrrrrrr  ::mrgreen:: 
ah oui, il faut pas etre hors sujet quand mme  :;): 
ben pour raliser des films sur la technologie...etc, genre les films qui mettent en oeuvre un de ces genies qui font preuve d'une intelligente hors du commun, il faut bien que le ralisateur de ce film soit un de ces genie tout simplement  ::mouarf:: 
Mais bon, il ya bien des films qui contiennent des ides assez interessante avec la qualit de ralisation et tout a, a joue aussi un role important, j'ai apprci le film "final destination 3", entre autre j'ai apprci aussi le film qui parle de la vie d'un philo, le film "la vie de david gale" 
finalement, je constate que j'aime les films qui te pousse  rflechir,  construire ton propre avis..., (est il un sentiment partag ou que c'est un sentiment personnel  moi? ::aie:: )
j'aime aussi les films de comdie, ben c'est pas facile de raliser ce genre de film aussi, il faut que a fait vraiment rire quoi!
++

----------


## fenkys

Entre parenthse, pour ceux qui connaissent la srie The Elder Scroll, le premier opus, Arena avait 20% femmes parmi ses dveloppeurs. (Ce chiffre montre  30 si on garde que le noyau dur des dveloppeurs).

----------


## GrandFather

> ou ca...


 ::hola::  pseudocode pour cette madeleine lectronique, j'avais compltement oubli cette srie !  ::D: 

En ce qui concerne le cinma, l'activit du dveloppement est trop confidentielle et sotrique pour le grand public pour qu'il y ait une chance qu'un scnario intressant sorte un jour... Contrairement aux hackers qui font des personnages plus sexy que l'informaticien de Jurassic Park  ::roll:: , et a a commenc avec Wargames.

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

> Plaignez vous. A la base j'ai suivi une formation de biologiste. Vous trouvez que les ordinateurs font n'importe quoi dans les films, et bien compar  la biologie c'est hyperraliste.


La cellule agressive de Spiderman 3 me fait hurler de rire et c'est meme devenue une vanne avec ma copine.




> Ce qui m'avait fait rire, c'est les dveloppeurs capable de juger la qualit d'un bout de code d'au moins une centaine de lignes, en un coup d'oeil.


Serieux ce serait xxl un remake ou le mec se penche sur l'ecran de l'autre et dit :"MMh mouais ? Aloooors attend ... MMMh t'as pr incrment et ca marche quand meme ? Je panne que dal ... Ah ouiii ok c'est parceque apres tu utilise un offset, ah bah nan alors t'a pas de probleme de depassement des bornes de ton tableau ? C'est quoi ce calcul que tu fais l ?" Ce serait plus raliste parcqu'a moins que le mec ne soit en train de plancher sur la modelisation uml de son code c'est effectivement aberant qu'au premier coup d'oeuil son patron lui dise que sa structure est excellente !

----------


## Scarmatil

> Ce qui m'avait fait rire, c'est les dveloppeurs capable de juger la qualit d'un bout de code d'au moins une centaine de lignes, en un coup d'oeil.


Je n'ai pas vu le film, donc je ne sais pas exactement quel est le contexte, mais une centaine de ligne, c'est pas norme, et a suffit au moins a dterminer si l'auteur est un cochon ou non. Et puis la vitesse de lecture varie selon le niveau d'abstraction du langage (lire du C que l'on a pas crit pique plus aux yeux que du Prolog ou un langage objet)

Pour ce qui est de montrer une bonne image des dveloppeurs dans un film, je vois pas comment ce serait possible

----------


## Skyounet

> Je n'ai pas vu le film, donc je ne sais pas exactement quel est le contexte, mais une centaine de ligne, c'est pas norme, et a suffit au moins a dterminer si l'auteur est un cochon ou non. Et puis la vitesse de lecture varie selon le niveau d'abstraction du langage (lire du C que l'on a pas crit pique plus aux yeux que du Prolog ou un langage objet)


L c'est du Java il me semble un algo de compression et en 1sec mais vraiment 1 secondes, il dit, wahou c'est du beau boulot, qui a crit a ?

----------


## granquet

effectivement ... si c'est du Java ... c'est pas crdible  ::aie::

----------


## cladsam

> moi je prefere plutot les films qui font froid au dos, les films qui reprsente d'une faon qui parait relle des evenements de massacre et qui reprsente  quel point nous les humains nous sommes faibles[...]


Ca existe dj en srie TV, c'est le journal de 20H ...

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

> Ca existe dj en srie TV, c'est le journal de 20H ...


Respect ... C'est  la fois d'une pertinence et d'une tristesse assez poignante ... Merci tu viens de me ni..er le morale pour l'aprem ...

----------


## Loc M

> Tu as aussi Opration Espadon mais qui reste trs orient action.


Moi je suis sur qu'avec le mme stimulant que le perso principale (a savoir vodka et belle blonde ... dans la scene o le hero doit s'infiltrer dans le rseau de la dfence nationale en 60sec pour ceux qui aurait un doute sur le passage) je suis sur que je russirai bcp mieux mes partiels.

Sinon moi j'aime bien l'informatique dans NCIS ... pas vraiment plus raliste de les autres films et sries mais bon c'est marrant quand mme ... et puis quand je regarde la tl avec quelqu'un qui ne connait pas trop l'informatique (genre parents, familles,...) c'est toujours marrant de dire quelque chose comme "il pourrait faire plus simple" alors que le mec essaye de forc l'accs  la BDD du FBI. A la tte que font les gens on se croit un gnie tout a coup  :;): 

Sinon il y a matrix ... mais bon voir un programme sous une forme humaine c'est un peu compliquer. Quoi que la scne avec le boulot de No dans le premier film peut etre un bon exemple ... chacun dans sont box, un patron qui  te fait la morale ...

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

oui, enfin quoique si les mecs dans les sries passent par l, c'est que les scnaristes ont quand mme un peu tudi le pb ^^. Mais c'est vrai que parfois, le simple ping est remplac par un "je dtourne leur satellite espion avec les codes d'entre du caporal untel, ce qui me permet d'obtenir les coordonnes gographiques en temps rel du portable utilis par le terroriste "  ::lol::  ::aie::

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Bah, un bon film sur le dveloppement est le fameux "Pirates of the silicon valley". L'histoire qui raconte comment Steve s'est fait anarquer par Bill?
Un bon film, la bande-annonce ici :
Pirates of the silicon valley

----------


## SnakemaN

non mais lol :
http://www.allocine.fr/tags/default_gen_tag=hacker.html

----------


## Enhide

Je me permet de relancer ce topiq pour vous signaler une srie qui me semble incontournable en ce moment pour quiconque s'intresse  l'informatique et aux sciences : The Big Bang Theory.

Faut que tout le monde les regarde !

----------


## aityahia

> Je me permet de relancer ce topiq pour vous signaler une srie qui me semble incontournable en ce moment pour quiconque s'intresse  l'informatique et aux sciences : The Big Bang Theory.
> 
> Faut que tout le monde les regarde !


c'est sur quelle chaine  ?.

----------


## Enhide

Ce n'est pas encore diffus sur les chaines franaises puisque les droits n'ont pas encore ts achet, mais ils sont assez facile  trouver en tlchargement vu le succs que la srie rencontre aux US. Et je confirme que les geeks sont maintenant  la mode, puisque j'ai fait regarder certain pisode  des non-geeks et ils ont quand mme ador !

----------


## Loceka

Sauf que a n'a pas grand chose  voir avec l'informatique  ::P:  

Les seuls pisodes o on les voit toucher un PC c'est pour jouer (WoW et un FPS, je sais plus lequel).

Cel dit c'est vrai que cette srie est trs sympa, et elle est visionnable sur le site qui la diffuse : www.cbs.com .

Enfin il faut utiliser un proxy amricain et c'est pas sous-titr mais c'est possible, voil. :p

----------


## lakitrid

Tu oublis l'pisode ou ils mettent  disposition librement sur internet le contrle de leur appartement dont les voitures tlguids  :;): 

Srie fort sympathique mais qui n'est que rarement proche de l'informatique effectivement.

----------


## Enhide

Bonjour, 

Je conviens que mon message s'loignait peut tre du sujet initial mais je n'ai pas dit que cette srie traitait d'informatique, mais depuis que je suis sur ce forum, je me suis rendu compte qu'il ne concernait pas seulement les informaticien mais aussi une grande communaut de scientifiques. Ma sur tant chercheuse et adorant cette srie, je me suis dis que cela devrait intresser certaines personnes...

Voil.

----------


## 19cmos83

y a des documentaire,

si je me souviens bien, c'est des trucs qui sont pass sur la 5ime.

genre : CyberTraque, Antitrust, Hackers(1/2) ...

----------

